# Roadside Assistance



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

Being stranded on the side of the road never comes at a good time.

Therefore, now is a good time, while one is not stranded, to check to see how to get help when the vehicle is out of gas, the battery is dead, or the keys are locked inside.

Help can come in three ways.

1. Check the auto insurance policy. Many companies offer this assistance as part of the overall coverage. Some charge extra. Some do not. Check your local insurance agent for details.

2. With more people having cell phones, many carriers offer roadside assistance. Most charge an extra fee for this service. Check your cell phone provider for details.

3. Motor clubs such as the American Automobile Association or the GM Motor Club offer coverage for a price. While the price may be more expensive than the auto insurance or cell phone coverage, there are other benefits in the form of discounts that often come with the motor club membership.

Of course, the ham radio community has yet another option. Giving a call on the local repeater is often answered with someone coming to your aid.

Nevertheless, make plans while there is no danger because, when danger comes, it's too late to plan.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I only ever used roadside assistance one. To change a flat tire when my car was parked in a giant puddle of water. I thought I'd let the other guy get all slush. Other than that I've never used it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I drive over 100,000 miles a year with my job, and carry AAA, also buy my tires at Sears and get full warrenty policy on them. There are Sears everywhere. I also carry a BOB in the car that varies with the seasons. I usually get a new (used car off 2 year lease every 2 years) car when mine gets close to 200,000 miles. I use a Garmen GPS and also cary back up maps. I make sure my cell phone is continuously charged. I also keep track of where I am as I go down the road so if something does come up I am able to inform someone. I also carry good coverage on that car. I usually get new tires right before the snow begins to fly. (usually 70,000 mile Michelins)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have only needed to call my AMA to help me get back into my vehicle when I was out skinny-dipping with a bunch of friends and ended up locking my keys inside my Jeep. Had to use my friend's cell to get someone over to open up my Jeep and let me in.

My friends haven't let me down on that one ..


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Where did he keep his cell phone?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Where did he keep his cell phone?


In his unlocked vehicle ...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Why does your Jeep have a top on?, none of mine do!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Why does your Jeep have a top on?, none of mine do!


not even in winter?... 

in Sandusky?


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> not even in winter?...
> 
> in Sandusky?


We drive the Liberty or Patriot then. The Commando and Wrangler hard tops have been off for years now. (I'm too lazy to put them on.) The CJ5 and 3A never had tops.


----------

